# September Tapes



## Franko (7 Sep 2005)

A bit surreal...being here and seeing places that I drive past on a regular basis.     

A review of the movie......

http://www.haro-online.com/movies/september_tapes.html



> Fact and fiction mix together in The September Tapes, a fictional movie that passing itself off as a documentary, along the same lines as The Blair Witch Project, or even Incident at Loch Ness.   The premise is that filmmaker Don Larson (George Calil, Tiger Heart), still reeling over the events of 9/11, vows to travel to Afghanistan to find Osama bin Laden.   He is angry, frustrated, and wants to know why bin Laden killed so many people.   During filming, writer/director Christian Johnston, Calil, and translator Wali Razaqi (In the Wrong Hands) actually traveled to Afghanistan and filmed, without letting people know that this was a fictional movie.   So in a way, it was real, since the three were actually looking for bin Laden while playing characters looking for bin Laden.
> 
> The big problem with The September Tapes is that it smacks of opportunism.   It feels like Johnston is using the tragic events of 9/11 to make a film.   It is a valid criticism that would not be as strong if the movie were better.   In fact, reading about making the film was more interesting than the film itself.   The Larson character is driven by frustration.   He is thinking with his heart, and not with his head, so many of his actions are rash.   This is extremely frustrating for anybody watching the film, since Larson acts like he has a death wish.   Razaqi is the calming presence.   He is the only way that Larson can communicate with the people around him, and is frequently diffusing tense situations.   However, Razaqi is often whiny and annoying to both Larson and the viewer.   The worst element about these characters is that they are inconsistent.   Usually, Razaqi whines and complains, but sometimes he sucks it up and shows a surprising amount of courage.   Larson wants to press ahead and quickly as possible to find bin Laden, then pauses one morning to play football with local children.
> 
> ...



Pretty much sums it up....the fire fights were pretty realistic, RPG rounds actually flying instead of the CG crap that Hollweird has been spewing out. The tracer are real...I'm just surprised buddy didn't get wacked.

Regards


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (18 Sep 2005)

He didn't get whacked because the movie was filmed in pakistan and the actor who played "Buddy" was also in Band of Brothers,
it is a fiction movie, I just finished watching it. I find it too much Exactly like the blair witch project with AK-47's.


----------



## -rb (19 Sep 2005)

Future Unknown said:
			
		

> *He didn't get whacked because the movie was filmed in pakistan* and the actor who played "Buddy" was also in Band of Brothers,
> it is a fiction movie, I just finished watching it. I find it too much Exactly like the blair witch project with AK-47's.



Hey film buff, do a bit more research on where this movie was filmed. Shots include the Mustafa Hotel, some of the base of TV Hill and various others of the streets of Kabul and surrounding areas. Re-read the first line of Franko's post and check his profile, I think he may have just a touch of insight on this one.

cheers.


----------



## Infanteer (19 Sep 2005)

I thought it was a real documentary - I never read the box and figured it for one.  Needless to say I said WTF? when I seen the dead translator talking in the Special Features section.


----------



## Benoit (19 Sep 2005)

Hahaha thats the way I was. What the **** is going on here. O well in was kind of entertaining


----------



## James (30 Sep 2005)

This sounds pretty bad... I don't know if I even want to bother with it...  :-X


----------



## Franko (3 Oct 2005)

Future Unknown said:
			
		

> He didn't get whacked because the movie was filmed in pakistan



Strange....I've been to alot of those places in the movie...as mentioned the Mustafa Hotel, TV Tower Hill...all are here in Kabul. Noticed a few spots that look very familiar...probably near Pol-e-Charki and Surobi, just west of Kabul.

Not filmed in Pakistan Hitman.   :

Regards


----------



## JDFreeSoul (5 Oct 2005)

Well they were there at least , I was surprised when I watched it though.
It was real until came the "hollywood-style" later in the movie during the gunfights close to the borders, now I really know I wasn't crazy to think these parts weren't real.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (5 Oct 2005)

Franko said:
			
		

> Strange....I've been to alot of those places in the movie...as mentioned the Mustafa Hotel, TV Tower Hill...all are here in Kabul. Noticed a few spots that look very familiar...probably near Pol-e-Charki and Surobi, just west of Kabul.
> 
> Not filmed in Pakistan Hitman.     :
> 
> Regards


I'll second that.  I also noticed The Palace hotel and the market on "Chicken st"


----------

